# Heart Attack Grill!



## boonedoggle

http://www.wallstreetfighter.com/2008/08/heart-attack-grill-turns-bad-press-big-business_03.html

Surely someone has gone to this place in Arizona. I know they got bad press, the a very original concept. Turn bad press into new customers curious to clog their arteries! Love the names of the burgers and FLATLINER FRIES!


----------



## zipper

I got a forwarded email about this one last week from a guy at work. Anybody up for lunch?


----------



## ucla695

_You can get an 8,000-calorie burger for $10_. And the fries are fried in pure lard and they serve beer! Just my type of burger joint. That triple decker looks delicious. :dr

Nice uniforms to boot!


----------



## dunng

:dr :dr what diet? :ss


----------



## replicant_argent

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1876757&highlight=quadruple+bypass#post1876757


----------

